# Immigration Processing time



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi every one and A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR. I have sent all my documents to the Canadian visa office in London and I recieved the acknowlegment letter dated 13 Aug 2010. Any idea how long more I have to wait to see if my application is successfull or not. By the way I am PLUMBER so it is in the infamouse list of on demand jobs. Thanks every one


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Asabani said:


> Hi every one and A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR. I have sent all my documents to the Canadian visa office in London and I recieved the acknowlegment letter dated 13 Aug 2010. Any idea how long more I have to wait to see if my application is successfull or not. By the way I am PLUMBER so it is in the infamouse list of on demand jobs. Thanks every one


You can follow the progress of your application on the CIC website.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Based on a complete application, London is currently reporting approx. 23 months for applications received BETWEEN November 28, 2008 and June 25, 2010...


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You can follow the progress of your application on the CIC website.


Thanks Auld Yin, but it only gives information for the applications before 26 June 2010, I was wnodering some one in my situation has got more information.


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Based on a complete application, London is currently reporting approx. 23 months for applications received BETWEEN November 28, 2008 and June 25, 2010...


Yes thank you but that is the problem, it doesn't give any information for some one in my situation, I was wondering if there is people with applications after 26 June 2010 that has got more information!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Asabani said:


> Yes thank you but that is the problem, it doesn't give any information for some one in my situation, I was wondering if there is people with applications after 26 June 2010 that has got more information!


Given the increase in immigration applications going through London at the moment, I'd be surprised if its less than 23 months at the moment.

I thought processing times were supposed to be detailed in your letter of Acknowledgement of Receipt?


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Given the increase in immigration applications going through London at the moment, I'd be surprised if its less than 23 months at the moment.
> 
> I thought processing times were supposed to be detailed in your letter of Acknowledgement of Receipt?


Well, according to letter I only had to wait between 8 till 12 month but already 4 month is passed their 12 month and when I contacted them their reply was only a standard Email that probably being sent to everyone. Thanks any way


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

HA HA HA
Our Application status changed to In Process on 4/1/2012, tonight they added this "Your application was reviewed and we started processing on January 11, 2012." to my status. Finger cross. I wonder what is the next thing I am going to hear from them!


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

*PR application was reviewed and we started processing on Feb 17 2012*

Good Morning Guys ,

My Canada PR file online status changed to following.

Your application was reviewed and we started processing on February 17, 2012.


In how many days/month I can receive Medical & Visa ?

Experience guys please reply.


-------------------------------My Full Status ------------------------------------------------
We received your application for permanent residence on March 26, 2010.

We reviewed your application and sent you a letter on May 28, 2010. Please consider delays in mail delivery before contacting us.

Your application and supporting documents were received by the New Delhi office. They are pending review.

We transferred your application to the New Delhi office on June 1, 2010. The New Delhi office may contact you.

Your application was reviewed and we started processing on February 17, 2012.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Asabani said:


> HA HA HA
> Our Application status changed to In Process on 4/1/2012, tonight they added this "Your application was reviewed and we started processing on January 11, 2012." to my status. Finger cross. I wonder what is the next thing I am going to hear from them!


----------

